# unhealthy bettas



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

so my order of siamese fighters came, another red, a light blue and a deep purple, not nearly the amount of siamese fighters i was expecting..im not quite happy with their appearance because they just dont look healthy..the red siamese fighter does, but the purple one doesnt. i cant see any physical signs on him other than a few missing rays (they're all crowntail siamese fighters) 

the females all died in the shop so i've had to order more from another petshop and hopefully those females will get the chance to live a happy life with my other female siamese fighters two of which are the giant breed and the two black fighters are too young to breed. or thats what im thinking since ive unsuccessfully attempted to breed them


----------

